# found my fish on the floor this morning!



## phish phan (Jan 1, 2015)

I woke this morning to find my Pleco on the floor upside down. to make things worse I found him in the hallway outside of the fish room which means one of the cats got to him and dragged him to the hallway. I have no idea how long he was there before I found him, but he was still alive! I got him back into the tank and so far has made it through the day. even has enough energy to such himself up the glass. however, one of his eyes is cloudy and some of his fins are destroyed. when I say destroyed I mean the thin skinlike webbing between the boney looking things. *** had it for 11 months, I'm just wondering if I should let him live, or should I end it quick for the little guy. id hate to keep him alive if its only gonna make him suffer.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Odds are that he will recover. I would recommend adding some Melafix to prevent infection.


----------



## phish phan (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

May not be able to use that eye again but other than that he should recover fine. Plecos are tough bugger. Just use something to prevent infection.


----------



## Kostas G (Oct 5, 2015)

He should recover fully within a few months. Keep water quality up, use stress coat for dechlorination(helps with open wounds), and add Melafix for the cloudy eye, to prevent infection. The eye can recover if it was not physically damaged too much and not extremely dehydrated


----------

